
At this Bengaluru school, robots teach and teachers mentor - praveenscience
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/bengaluru/at-this-bengaluru-school-robots-teach-and-teachers-mentor/articleshow/70867664.cms
======
ToolsDevler
That robot looks scary as hell!

